# Hearing a lot about river rigs lately



## ntizda (Sep 5, 2012)

Do they sell them at Perry's bait and tackle, or is it pretty simple to rig it yourself. 

I can't find the picture for the actual long ranger version so I can try to rig it, so I'm kinda clueless where to start looking


----------



## ntizda (Sep 5, 2012)

Selfless bump ❤

Can some post a pic of there river rig? So I can try to tie it myself? 

Thanks


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Use the search feature and you will find tons of info on it


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I doubt Perry's sells them. Tell them you want a pompano rig tied from flouro and if you want regular or circle hooks and they'll make/sell you some. Good folks. I can also hook you up with rigs, drop me a PM.


----------



## ntizda (Sep 5, 2012)

https://www.google.com/search?q=pom...AA&biw=320&bih=504#biv=i|78;d|CvFCnA1v8nm2eM:


So smooth, is this basically the river rig?


Sorry if it doesn't show, I'm on a mobile device so I can't attach the picture to the post


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

A river rig is different, they are sold on e bay, Frisco rod and guns site and tradewinds site


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

That didn't link to anything specific, but I wouldn't use a mass produced store bought rig that it mostly shows. Hand tied in a bait shop or your own are the rigs you want. For bottom rigs I prefer 25 lb fluorocarbon, no beads, and one swivel for your main line. Tie a loop at the bottom for your sinker or a clip if you prefer. If I want to fish bigger baits (strips of cut bait, half/whole shrimp, jumbo fleas, ect) I'll go with 30 lb fluorocarbon and bigger hooks. If the blues are biting I step up to 50 lb mono or just use a wire bottom rig. Other than that it's just fishfinder rigs in different sizes for bigger cut baits or live mullet. Hooks are all personal preference. Circle, J, kahle, they all work. Use what you have confidence in. Play around with different color beads if it's slow. I probably carry 50 pretied rigs with me every trip. I have seen days where having a bottom rig tied out of 15 lb mono got me in the sea trout off of 2nd Ave when they were thick one fall, and I literally didn't have a single bite on 30 lb while the locals were catching them left and right. That's my only problem with buying rigs, sometimes you need to do something different.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

...remember the RIG don't put fish in the water....U can set a net where there ain't no fish and U ain't gonna catch none....lots of folks think they can tie a river rig on and the fish magically appear where ever they throw....


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

I totally agree with tying your own Rigs so you can try different colors, drop lengths, loop lengths, hooks - etc - I tie all my own Rigs but I only use Fluoro, even in freshwater ---- also Loner's very much correct, no Rig will bring in fish if they ain't already there, don't know who started that -- but -- I am working on a fish call and a powder - called River's FishHorn and River's ComHereFish (both are available in Pink) - watch for it on TV ---- The FISH COMMANDER---, Garbo - would you be available for a guest spot ? I like your style !! River

Disclaimer: Dang - I get bored around this time everyday !!!


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Will the FishHorn be as effective as my SuperThump fish mallet?


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Not sure but does you SuperThump fish mallet come in pink ??


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

uh... i could paint it!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

I want purple!


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

We do have purple - we sometimes call it Coquina --- we do aim to please !! Hope you're doin well and catchin fish Surfmom --- River


----------

